# Concrete Stamping



## DesignerDee (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone know the going rate for concrete stamping in Ontario? Looking at having a patio done.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Since nobody else is answering............

My son worked as a concrete finisher for several years. When they stamped concrete............all it consists of is putting rubber mats down on the wet cement, and standing on it to apply pressure, in order to leave an imprint. It might take an extra hour or two longer than a normal "brushed" finish, but the cost shouldn't be a whole lot more than the price of the concrete patio itself.

Basically, it is just a decision on how to finish the concrete..............one way or another.

The price of concrete varies from town to town............so you will need to get a quote on that locally.

You can also have the concrete colored............if that is of any interest to you.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Was very happy when we hired Chris from this company to do our work in Barrhaven, Ottawa a few years ago:
http://www.creativehardscapes.ca/index.html

I recall the cost was about $4k for the work for 300 sq. feet for our backyard patio. Looked great.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yes, you really can't beat a well done concrete patio for durability and eye appeal.

Spending a little extra to put in some curvature, color, and stamping is well worth the money, in my opinion.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

The current green trend is for permiable patios remember. I am half way. 80's interlocking pavers relaid 5 years ago, and now I just whippersnip the weeds away twice per summer.


----------



## eiffel (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a bit of knowledge of this stuff. We used to use interlocking stone, now we use stamped concrete. Interlocking stone was simply too work and expense so we have gone to stamped concrete. I don't like change, but money talks and don't like always having to do maintenance. I think this is the 2nd year the company I work for has used stamped concrete for paving purposes. It will be interesting how long it lasts.


----------

